# How to humanely dispatch a chick?



## LFRJ (Dec 1, 2006)

I have one that's come down with mareks and I need to put it down. Adults I have no problem with, we broomstick everything here. 

What do I do with a chick? Chopstick?

Incidentally, this is the third case of Mareks I've had in three seasons or so. A chick in 2010, a senior adult banty very early this spring, and now this one. Should I be worried? 

Thanks.


----------



## Belfrybat (Feb 21, 2003)

If very young chick, I give is sharp twist to the head. Quick and humane. Although I have nightmares after.


----------



## Cliff (Jun 30, 2007)

Belfrybat said:


> If very young chick, I give is sharp twist to the head. Quick and humane. Although I have nightmares after.


That's the easiest way but be aware that often the head pops right off on a very young chick. But it's quick and easy.


----------



## Tiempo (May 22, 2008)

Are you sure it's Mareks? How old is the chick?

The incubation period for Mareks is generally considered to be 4-6 weeks, 2 weeks minimum, so if the chick is tiny it's going to be something else.


----------



## Guest (Aug 13, 2012)

Belfrybat said:


> If very young chick, I give is sharp twist to the head. Quick and humane. Although I have nightmares after.





Cliff said:


> That's the easiest way but be aware that often the head pops right off on a very young chick. But it's quick and easy.


That's what I do. So far I've never had a head pop off. But I do HATE IT HATE IT HATE IT. I can't stand killing animals, but sometimes it just has to be done.


----------



## Cliff (Jun 30, 2007)

ladycat said:


> That's what I do. So far I've never had a head pop off. But I do HATE IT HATE IT HATE IT. I can't stand killing animals, but sometimes it just has to be done.


Maybe it's my method... I hold chick by head and give a quick twirl. Actually it's easier to just pull their little heads off but most people can't stomach it. They pop right off. That's how my dad always did it, but the older folks tended to be more to the point than we are.


----------



## LFRJ (Dec 1, 2006)

No. Now I'm NOT sure it's Mareks - though it seemed to exhibit the classic "splits" position on Sunday, along with the shivering, wing drop, and general flopping around.

We put it in a box on the deck until I could decide how to kill it. (It screamed for it's mother so loud and for so long, we couldn't stand it being inside). OF course it managed to get out of the box and flopped around on the deck, crying pitifully. 
I gave in and took it back to its mother, thinking at least it would be comforted in death. 

It didn't die. This morning it was hopping around better, but not 100%. Weird. I made sure it had food and water. Came home 12 hours later and it is still getting about, but one of it's feet is curled under so badly that its walking on it's knuckles to the point they're red and swollen and bruised. I put it back in the box. It ate good, but still shivers some.

So- some sort of vitamin deficiency perhaps? Any chance that it's fighting mareks and winning? (or putting up a good fight?). I've never heard of one surviving, but this guy _is_ about 6 weeks....right around the age they pull past it. None of the other chicks are showing signs. 

I have some avian tetracyclin. I can douse the drinking water if that might help.


----------



## Guest (Aug 14, 2012)

What are you feeding the chicks? What are the hens eating before they lay eggs to set on and hatch?

Does this sound like it?

*Effects of Vitamin E deficiency*: Incoordination, tremors, rapid contractions and relaxation of the legs results in the name "crazy chick disease".


----------



## Guest (Aug 14, 2012)

Here's a page on B vitamin deficiencies: http://www.thepoultrysite.com/diseaseinfo/167/vitamin-b-deficiencies


----------



## Guest (Aug 14, 2012)

Here's a PDF document with pictures of chickens with deficiencies: http://www.apa-abayouthpoultryclub.org/Edu_Material/VITAMINS.pdf


----------



## LFRJ (Dec 1, 2006)

Hens get layer and they free range, plus get scraps. Chicks get about the same, though I try very hard to be sure they get ample access to the layer pellets. (Our smarter hens take their young to an adjacent pen at feeding time so they have a personal banquet with their chicks). We only have 6 chicks. We had starter for the first two weeks. 

I can put some vitamin e over the food, or grind up some vitamin B supplEment. Couldn't hurt.

ADDENDUM- 
Okay, so I syringed it with a well blended drench made up of banana puree with pineapple juice and a wee bit of goat milk, a tiny pinch of Vitamin b powder and half a vitamin e capsule. While it sounds like a lot, this concoction actually fit into maybe a half t-spoon. I have no idea how much of any given ingredient it actually got. The left overs I put in the drinking water. (It was actually standing when lifted the lid of his little box). 

Will keep you posted> Very interesting PDF - thanks Ladycat. It's now in my archives.
We did have a distressed duckling with a niacin deficiency a month ago - also on chick feed. It bounced back well after treatment.


----------



## wolffeathers (Dec 20, 2010)

Vitamin powder mixed in the water wouldn't hurt either.


----------



## mariaricarto (Jul 1, 2010)

Take the garden pruning shears to it's neck for a quick death if it doesn't improve.


----------



## Shygal (May 26, 2003)

How can the head pop off with the skin and everything ? :shocked:


----------



## defenestrate (Aug 23, 2005)

They are pretty thin-skinned.


----------



## PD-Riverman (May 24, 2007)

I hold it by the legs with its head hanging down and swing it hard/fast striking the back of its head against something like a tree, table, block etc Or if I got my piece of steel pipe about a foot long I strike it in the back of the head.


----------



## KOHL HAWKE (May 8, 2010)

we use the pruneing shears used on the goats feet. sharp and quick, my son also uses the .22 for those older ones he just cant stomach deheading. Intresting case, could you give us some more details on how you first found the chick and then your treatment (bananna smoothie concoction) and the after effects/symptoms. while sad, it is a good learning experience.


----------



## Breezy (Jun 5, 2009)

I'm happy to hear your chick seems to be improving, and hope it makes a full recovery. 

To dispatch a chick:
Place a small dish of vinegar inside a container with a tight fitting cover. (Margarine dish inside a tupperware container) Place chick. Add a couple Tbsp of baking soda to vinegar and quickly (and tightly) cover. 
The reaction of vinegar and baking soda produces Co2, will put the chick to sleep, and will dispatch the chick quickly and humanely.


----------



## themamahen (Jun 26, 2005)

2nd the prunning shears works with quail too


----------



## Sunmill (Apr 26, 2011)

A yogurt container with a hole poked through for an (unlit!) propane torch is also effective.


----------



## bluetick (May 11, 2002)

I've read that some people spray car starter (basically ether, I guess) on cotton balls and put them and a chick into something like a tennis ball can for a few minutes. Haven't tried it myself, but it sounds less gory than other methods.


----------



## Cliff (Jun 30, 2007)

Any method of asphyxiation is neither especially quick nor humane compared to quickly snapping the neck. There is discomfort involved - the need for oxygen is a primal one. Easier for you maybe, but not easier on the bird, sorry.

Lopping shears are a good idea too.


----------



## Sanza (Sep 8, 2008)

I put them into a plastic bag or cover them with it so I can't see them (big wuss when it comes to chicks) and position them upright so their neck is on the edge of a table or shelf and give it a quick push with my thumb. It does a quick clean neck break and they don't suffer.


----------

